# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  كاظم الساهر ينشد عن الامام والحسين وكربلاء والعراق

## أسيرة الأحلام

نشيد اقترحه البعض كسلام وطني للعراق 

السلام الوطني المقترح :

شعر : اسعد الغريري.
الحان : كاظم الساهر.
توزيع : عمر خيرت.



سلام عليك على رافديك عراق القيم
فانت مزار وحسن ودار لكل النعم

هنا المجد أم وصلى وصام ، وحج وطاف بلاد السلام
فبغداد تكتب مجد العراق وما جف فيها بلاد القلم

سلام لأرض تفيض عطاء واثرى ثراها دم الشهداء
فهذا حسين وذي كربلاء ، الى العز صار لسانا وفم

عراق العلوم ونهر الادب ستبقى تراثا لكل العرب
وتبقى الى المجد ام واب واكليل حب لخير الامم

باور وبابل عهد انتماء ، لأهل الحضارات والانبياء
تشرف بحمل اسم رب السماء لتبقى اعز واغلى علم

وهذا رابط تحميل النشيد....

http://www.m5zn.com/download5.php?filename=a4b542222e.mp3

تحياتي<<<<

ملطوووووش

----------


## موطن الأزهار

الف شكر ومتباركين بالأيام السعيدة

----------


## صمت الجروح

يسلمووووو


ربي يعطيكِ العافيه

بانتظار الجديد


صمتـ الجروح .........

----------


## العجمية

بارك الله فيك
و بانتظار الجديد
جاري التحميل

----------


## karar14

الف شكر ومتباركين بالأيام السعيدة

----------


## نسمة ليل

الف شكر ومتباركين بالأيام السعيدة

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> الف شكر ومتباركين بالأيام السعيدة



 
العفووو

ومشكووووره خيتووو على المرور

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> يسلمووووو
> 
> 
> ربي يعطيكِ العافيه
> 
> بانتظار الجديد
> 
> 
> صمتـ الجروح .........



الله يسلمك

ومشكووووووره خيتوو على المرور

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> بارك الله فيك
> 
> و بانتظار الجديد
> 
> جاري التحميل






مشكوووووووووره يالغلا على المرور

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> الف شكر ومتباركين بالأيام السعيدة






العفووو

ومشكوووره خيتووو على المرور

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> الف شكر ومتباركين بالأيام السعيدة





العفووو

ومشكووووره خيتووو على المرور

تحياتي

----------


## الفرنسية

جاااااااااري التحميل

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

يسلموووووووووووو


جاري التحميل

----------


## دمـوع الـورد

جاري التحميل

شكرا يالغاليه

محبتي
دموع الورد

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

ثاااااانكس احلام

سمعتها حلووووووه

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شيعة الحسين

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

thank you 
sooooooooo much 

my best wishes

----------


## المومياءة

شكرا شكرا شكرا
حدها حلوة
بس الله يهدي
يعني شافايدة انه ينشد عن الامام الحسين عليه السلام 
بس ما يقتدي به

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلمووووووو

----------

